
Snapchat opts for London over Dublin for international HQ - s_dev
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/snapchat-opts-for-london-over-dublin-for-international-hq-1.2931455
======
NeilDoyle
This certainly flies in the face of conventional wisdom when it comes to
International HQ and shows Snaps decision making process certainly includes a
lot more than tax. Perhaps a commitment to the talent they already have in the
UK.

Ireland and the Dublin finance and tech scene has been licking its lips at the
prospect of increased numbers of office setups by large companies.

Depending on how Snap's setup goes, this good be a watermark moment for post
Brexit Britain in terms of attracting inward investment and gives their
politicians a large case study to use to attract similar profile companies.

